# The Marking Has Begun; is there a way to discourage it?



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Soo, I was all ready to make a potty praise board today, because as of yesterday evening and this morning, I can confirm that he now gets the phrase 'go potty' AND is willing to go twice on the same pad if I am in the shower etc. and cannot immediately change it! 

butttt just a few minutes ago he did his first marking in our floor. :sad7:
I was fixing my hair and he was playing with his ball, and all of a sudden he stopped real funny over top one of his favorite toys. I turned around to see what was going on and noticed his hind leg was lifted. He doesn't lift his leg to go potty, so I thought that was odd; he's lifted it once or twice before over the days when he stopped mid-step in sniffing something really interesting or hearing something really cool, so I wasn't that worried... but he was looking right at me in that funny way and when I got closer.... yep. There was a tiny puddle and his toy smelled like urine. :/

Is there any way to discourage marking, or do we just have to accept it as a thing they do? I kindof acted all disappointed but I didn't blatantly scold him... I know that scolding or even acting super disappointed is a big no-no with potty-training though, so I wanted to get some opinions on how to handle marking behavior. :/

*I am ABSOLUTELY SURE it is marking and not going potty in the wrong spot.*

I know he's not technically doing anything wrong, but it's also not good if we ever want to give him free roam in the home some day when we have our own place or a place without rented carpet....
thanks for the thoughts, guys! ;;



*I know changes and insecurity are a big reason for marking, so I wanna list possible stuff here:*
the thing is, we haven't made any. We had visitors a week ago which he did just fine with. I finally got the bath mat washed and was able to put it back after it had been gone for a week or so, so it could be that? but he didn't go on the bath mat. 

No new people or new animals, and an area that he is insanely familiar with because it doubles as his bedroom when we can't hold him and his playroom and feeding room and he spends hours upon hours in it on Tuesdays and Thursdays when I'm at school.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

His toy obviously smelt interesting, had it been taken outside or had another dog or unfamiliar human played with or touched it?
Mine are allowed to mark as much as they want outside, but know it is not allowed inside.
Occasionally i will find an object that is new to the house will get marked (usually a carrier bag) Dogs mark to cover an unfamiliar scent with their own.
Is he marking on walks?


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Nope. The toy has stayed right in that room. 
We are renting in a carpeted apartment, so he is not allowed outside of the tiled kitchen / tiled bathroom unless he is on our bed, on his bed right beside us, in our lap, on a chair, or on a big comforter on the floor with us right nearby, etc. He had a preference for pottying on carpets at his old home and a tendency to go wherever was most convenient; we cannot use the rented carpet to check whether or not he still has said preference or is willing to run to his pottybox whenever he needs to go. 

Initially he had a sort of portable 'room'-- a big bucket with room to sleep and play and lots of comfy blankets... when we were using that, we moved his toys around a lot for him to play with them in the bucket. He even slept in it right beside our bed. But this was before he was potty-trained, and he had so many messes in it even with proper potty opportunities, and it was so difficult to clean in our apartment tub that we cut it out of the equation; his toys have scarcely been moved from his playroom since. He has a particular toy which he usually plays with when he's sitting in our laps or on his dog bed beside us while we do random daily activities, so we usually don't get him other toys unless he seems disinterested in that one. Even then though, it goes from his room directly to his bed or our lap or our bed-- and usually if he is feeling particular about his toy we gather ALL of them to see which he wants, so they'd all have whatever the strange scent was. 
We have never had another animal in the house... the longest visitor stay was two days, one night.... and no-one messed with his toys. That was also at least a week ago, and he has had ample play time with the toy since. We also haven't had contact with other animals that could have gotten anything on our clothes to rub off on his toys. 

He has never displayed marking behaviors with us before, nor has he ever lifted his leg with urination-- not with us nor with his past owner. The past 'leg-liftings' were incidental, the same way a dog sometimes pauses with their front leg in the air-- it was not a peeing kind of leg-lift. 



As I've said before, it has been too cold and snowy/rainy to walk him. We do not have any long indoor hallways that I could have taken him through either. 
The weather is on the verge of clearing up and warming up, so I am checking it every day in anticipation for the first good day for walks. Until then, he has only been able to have long play sessions in his room-- which is thankfully plenty big to run around in.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Does he go outside at all? I think you will see a lot of behavioural issues as well as marking if he is never allowed outside.
If it is cold you layer up the clothing , even put shoes on if you live in a severe climate, but dogs need exercise regardless of the weather. Even tiny dogs need to be walked every day. It is good for their mental well being as well as physical fitness.


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Does he go outside at all? I think you will see a lot of behavioural issues as well as marking if he is never allowed outside.
> If it is cold you layer up the clothing , even put shoes on if you live in a severe climate, but dogs need exercise regardless of the weather. Even tiny dogs need to be walked every day. It is good for their mental well being as well as physical fitness.


I'm not an idiot. I'm well aware of this, but I am not going to drag him by the neck outside in 10 degree weather when /I/ am stinging from the cold despite my clothing and being 'bred' and raised in the environment. I'm not going to toss my chihuahua out in it who is neither bred nor raised in such a cold place and is obviously miserable and has no interest in walking. 

It's not like I'm happy about it. I'd be more than happy to 'suffer' if I knew he was comfortable, but he's not no matter how much clothing we put on him. We'd have to layer him so much he couldn't even walk.

I layered him up and took him out when we first got him home and it was only mid 40's or low 50's and he just stood there staring at me with ears and tail tucked and shivering and whimpering and begging me to pick him up and take him back in. He's not going to want anything to do 30's on the best days, much less anything below that.

I run him in the house which is the only place we have right now. The only other alternative we have would be a community treadmill-- which raises all kinds of concerns, and wouldn't be any more stimulating ( probably less ) than playing in the home.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I think WP was just making sure you were aware of the importance of getting him out of the house. Since we don't know you in person, sometimes we have to cover all the bases just in case!

I have been known to take my dog to Petsmart and other pet friendly places to walk around. It isn't outside, but it has lots of stimulating smells!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> I think WP was just making sure you were aware of the importance of getting him out of the house. Since we don't know you in person, sometimes we have to cover all the bases just in case!
> 
> I have been known to take my dog to Petsmart and other pet friendly places to walk around. It isn't outside, but it has lots of stimulating smells!
> 
> ...



Right, it's just that she's read many of my posts in the past and keeps ignoring various pieces of information-- like the fact that I'm a grown-*** adult, have had multiple animals in my care before, and the millions of times I have mentioned before that I cannot walk him in the current weather even with clothing. She also has taken nasty tones with me several times; it's possible that she can't help but take that tone-- but that's quite unfortunate for her if such is the case.
It's just slightly perturbing to have someone lecture me and tell me I'm taking bad care of my fur-child because I decided that dragging him around by the neck while he shivers and trembles and cries was not in his best interest.


I've also mentioned in past posts with her the exact details of just how bad the weather is, how Churro reacted to it when we tried to take him out in it with proper clothing, and I even covered all the options with exercising him indoors on the vicinity.


I can also assure that he has adjusted quite well-- that no new issues aside from a SINGLE isolated marking incident have occurred, and that we have been getting rid of a good many issues. He has not been showing signs of distress, frustration, 'neurotic' tendencies which develop when a pup is not getting enough stimulation, etc. and we have made massive progress for the few weeks he has been in our permanent care.

His spit-up issue has been with him since as long as we have known him at about 3 months old, and we have been working to pinpoint the issues since day 1 with him in our permanent care. A regular feeding schedule and good food to the best of our knowledge and research was the first step, research and the vet was the second. Since it has not stopped, this was the third step to get feedback from folks who have hands-on experience with the breed. So far he has not had any more issues, but as usual we have to wait a few days to see if it really has changed this time.


He also does not have any socializing issues. He has done great with strange dogs, friends, strangers in the store who wanted to pet him, strange and loud neighbors, and loud angry dogs outside the window, etc.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There are literally hundreds of members on this forum, I don't necessarily remember you personally when I reply to your posts! 
I certainly don't have time to research your previous posts before replying, so no, I am not aware that you are a 'grown *** adult' or what animals you have kept before. For all I know you could be a 12 year old who has never had a pet before.
You asked for advice, you got advice. You don't have to like it, you are free to take it or leave it. It is the exact same advice I would give to anyone else.
There is no nasty tone, and it is not a lecture. No-one has said you are taking bad care of your dog. if you don't want advice why are you posting on a forum asking for it?
If you have an issue with a post, PM the member to discuss it, instead of moaning about it and being rude.
I have a life too, and have taken time out of my day to help you.
At the end of the day if you want a dog that doesn't mark indoors you need to take it outside for exercise. No judgement, just a simple fact.


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't have a problem with him marking, I just wanted to know how I should react to it and whether it could be helped. You act as if his spending the day inside is a permanent life situation. I was not complaining or rejecting your advice, my response was perfectly civil. It has a small undertone, as does yours. 

My second post had a stronger undertone, because I was explaining my response to someone else who was concerned about the previous small undertone. I don't have any problems. I dislike the tone of voice you often use with people; I don't expect you to change it and I trust you don't expect me to change how I feel about it. I'm not hunting you down and attacking you nor did I attack you in the initial post.

I was not trying to attack you in the second post either, I was just explaining why my tone was slightly harsh. 


I merely questioned your advice when you advised me to take him out in weather that makes him cower and cry. I think it was a perfectly okay thing to respectfully question. If you don't like it when people respectfully question you or explain their decisions which you are questioning, then that is not my problem.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

"You act as if his spending the day inside is a permanent life situation."
I have not commented on your arrangements. You are reading into my (rather brief) response. Go back and read what i posted. No judgement, just a suggestion, which as i said before, you are free to ignore.


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Interpretations are subjective. You informed me that dogs need exercise, as if by saying that it is presently too cold to walk him and I have resorted to running him inside means that I do not understand that dogs need exercise.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you don't exercise the dog it is very likely to mark indoors. Marking is a natural behaviour for a dog, especially an intact male. If you don't give them an outlet for this behaviour (ie walking them outside) you will struggle to stop marking indoors.


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes I understand this quite plainly and you have said it plenty of times. I mentioned myself even before you responded that I understand it's very normal for them and that he was doing nothing wrong. I also stated that I understand if it cannot be stopped and that I am okay with that and that I by no means hold it against him. 
all I asked was if there was some certain way I should react if he happens to do it again-- regardless of whether or not he is also getting outside at the time. 
I also mentioned in this forum quite plainly that he does not get outdoors because of the whether and that I exercise him as much as I can indoors and that I know this is not as good as outdoors but that it is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Your original question was 'The Marking Has Begun; is there a way to discourage it?'
That was what I answered, taking him outside is the way to discourage it


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

That was the original topic. The original post which accompanied it explained further.


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Depending on the dog, maybe next year when the weather starts to turn you can try to get him used to the cold. Some will not tolerate it at all but some will get used to it slowly over the fall. 

I was convinced mine wouldn't since he was born in the spring and whined and stood on my shoe during the first big rain. He has really surprised me, and we've only had to miss a few days outside over winter. We go out rain or shine down to 4 degrees (wearing clothing of course) and we walk briskly or else he will start to shiver.


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Haha, thank-you! That is very encouraging. Once it warms back up, I am going to get him outside as much as possible.... We'll work him through the gentler transition with Autumn; maybe since it will be more subtle over an extended period of time he will be able to take it day by day! That would be amazing; he so loved watching the snow fall.... it would be wonderful if he could actually enjoy it in person next winter!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I have an intact male, 5 pound very small short coat and marking just comes naturally like Stella's chi's he can pee to his hearts content outside. I've been lucky and he is great for not raising his leg inside even going to other people's houses he's as good as gold god love him. Now I fully understand the weather concern because I live in Scotland where anything above 5 degrees is a bloody heatwave, it was -8 the other day and he still got his walk he used to hate the cold now all weather he is desperate to go out I have thermals for him and he has no problems he's more willing to go outside than my double coated long haired. I would get him used to the cold wrap him up and even carry him around until he gets used to it and once he realises all the fantastic smells outside you shouldn't have any problems inside.


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Cait! I am relieved to know that they can adapt. When I was reading around, people kept saying that anything below 35 was dangerous, and I was so worried. ;;
After I saw other folks' chis handling it well, I figured it varied a little more on the individual! I'll feel a little less bad trying to get him to tough it out... it's nice to be able to eliminate the physical concerns ( with proper clothing ofcourse! ) while trying to work him through it and focus on the mental stress concerns instead!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

n'rahbie said:


> Thanks Cait! I am relieved to know that they can adapt. When I was reading around, people kept saying that anything below 35 was dangerous, and I was so worried. ;;
> After I saw other folks' chis handling it well, I figured it varied a little more on the individual! I'll feel a little less bad trying to get him to tough it out... it's nice to be able to eliminate the physical concerns ( with proper clothing ofcourse! ) while trying to work him through it and focus on the mental stress concerns instead!


He will adapt he might hate you for a bit though lol! Pablo was out in the snow last week and he was fine and trust me he's the most sensitive little dog going it's pretty pathetic. Thermals and a good heavy jumper will sort him out reward him if he walks, when I first got Pablo it was winter here I took him out and a small child ran at him in the freezing cold with a toy sword haha! So if he can survive that then your chi will be all good! They're sturdy little guys when they choose to be. He'll love it when summer comes in though I can't wait for summer!!


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Hah!! Oh my goodness, that does sound like an ordeal! Poor sweet boy! 
Thanks so much for the encouragement and the personal experiences! I'm so excited to get him out for big adventures and field trips to all the dog-friendly spots around town! I was bummed that none of them allowed pups outside of the designated outdoor dog patios, but I understand they have to keep up with health regulations. ^^;
I bet he'll have tons of fun sitting on the busy downtown streets outside the cafes!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Why not use a belly band?


----------

